# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 1/01/08 (un-official start)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: Happy New Year! We officially begin next Tuesday- but I wanted to get in the habit of posting. The title of this thread (thanks to Maryam) will always be Hav-a-Healthy-Life and then the date. Next week we can all post our goals - and the following week and there-on post results. I un-officially began my new way of eating the day after Christmas--- I thought I was doing extremely well (except for last night. ) I even ordered steamed shrimp and veggies when we went out, I have been slightly hungry, I even took the boys for a couple of walks--but inspite of all that I gained 2 lbs since I weighed myself on 12/26. But I will say-- I do feel better, my bra is less tight, and my ring fits better-- so maybe the weight will follow---I am very frustrated. But I will not let it stop me. Hope to have a better report next week.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Missy. I have to say I weighed myself the other day and I almost fell over. I did do a few things like tell my husband to take the 5lb box of candy to work to put in the staff room. However, I will have to watch where I work because everyone will do the same. There will be goodies everywhere. UGH. 

My DH wouldn't go with a threadmill because he said it will be a waste. I think I would enjoy it more than the Fitness Flyer (like a Gazel) because that thing is too noisey. Squeak. Squeak. 

I did start taking a multi vitamin and will take it everyday along with calcium. After seeing my mom in pain with Osteoporosis and compressed back fractures I don't ever want to be that way. So, that is a start.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh, Missy! You can't get upset about 2 lbs. People always fluctuate water weight anywhere from 2lbs-7lbs, especially during that "time of the month".  But when you convert fat to muscle, by exercise, you don't see the scale go down that quickly, because muscle mass weighs more than fat, but takes up way LESS room undereath your skin, ya know? You can get a more accurate clue on how *smaller* you are getting by taking measurements w/ a tape measure. Measure you arms, legs, waist, etc. and you'll see the inches drop quicker than the scale if you are exercising!

So, don't beat yourself up. Slow and steady always wins the race!!

Happy New Year!
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Kara, I am not too stressed, it is the holidays after all--- I also think when I weighed myself on the 26th I had a scale malfunction in my favor that I CHOSE to record rather than get on the scale again LOL (it was 10 lbs less than I was at the nutritionist's the week before) but the very next day it was up 2 lbs and that is where it stayed -- So I could have said I lost 8 lbs in 2 weeks(although I don't know how my scale coincides with the nutritionists) ---but I can't go back and change it on site I am tracking my progress on so maybe it will motivate me for next week. Maybe I should get a better more consistent scale. I am still having trouble getting moving- because it really agrivates all my aches and pains-- but slow and steady is right!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What Kara says is true. If you are exercising and building lean muscle mass, it helps to burn fat. Muscle weighs more than fat, so you might not see the lbs come off. But you will see your clothes start fitting better. 

If you are over 40 (and I am well over 40), you should cut back on all the bad carbs and stick to fruits, vegetables and whole grains for your carbs. And remember to drink that water. It also helps to flush the fat. 

Now that I have preached, I have to practice. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Michele--Drinking enough water is hard to remember but important!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, we officially begin NEXT Tuesday? I thought it was tomorrow. Anyway, I got rid of all the candy and pie we had been indulging in over the holidays and I bought a bunch of yummy veggies to stir fry with a little bit of Hoison sauce (no rice though). I'll take that kind of stuff to work for lunch. I bought some juice too and I'm going to do what Maryam suggested and dilute it in water so I can drink more water during the day. I'm not a big fan of plain water. I'm looking forward to having to check in each week. I know there will be good weeks and bad but I'm at least motivated to do my best.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't like plain water that much either, I love adding a fresh lemon or lime slice  You can also dilute tea w/ water.

I know people that have lost alot of weight just giving up alcohol, sodas (even diet soda!) and fast food/ eating out. Even a small change can effect your health.

Missy, I know its hard to exercise w/ the fibro! I have a fancy Precor Elliptical upstairs that is used as a "hanger"! lol But I do better with taking Gucci for a walk around the neighborhood  Good for *her*, too.

But I do think its good to track measurements in conjunction w/ using the scale. I am VERY sensitive to salt, I always retain a few lbs. after eating anything 'salty'...for atleast 2-3 days.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Missy, I know its hard to exercise w/ the fibro! I have a fancy Precor Elliptical upstairs that is used as a "hanger"! lol But I do better with taking Gucci for a walk around the neighborhood  Good for *her*, too
> Kara


Ha Ha ha- I thought I was the only with a designer clothes hanger!!!! we have a precor too. I plan on trying to use it again. I'm going to try very slowly, 10 minutes and work up to 20 every other day. I have found (in the past) that 20 minutes is a good time-- any more than that I come up with excuses not to do it.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> But I do think its good to track measurements in conjunction w/ using the scale. I am VERY sensitive to salt, I always retain a few lbs. after eating anything 'salty'...for atleast 2-3 days.
> 
> Kara


Missy that is a good idea from Kara. Didn't think of that. Scales can sometimes be different too, ie your home scale never matches the doctor's.

Today someone mentioned the water diet. You are supposed to drink your weight in water. Someone also mentioned adding sea salt to water (very little) but I think that would make you retain more water. :frusty::frusty: It does get so frustrating.

Hang in there. At least it is a good start. Take it slow with the Fibro. They say a little at a time and gradually build up the amount of time.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I'm going to get back to the gym. I pay $35.00 each month and haven't been there since early November.
Got to get disciplined.

We walked the dogs for 40 minutes yesterday and today.

I too, like my water with lemon.
Now, if I could give up the wine, it would really help!

Not much left of the christmas cookies and candy. Whew!

Must confess I ate most of them.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I was lucky this holiday season. I took a job that has be going all day and have lost 15 lbs in 6 weeks from constantly moving and being too tired to eat. Not the healthiest way to do it but it's been effective. Best things that have ever worked for me in the past is eating unprocessed foods and the weight training. The weight training really changes the way your body looks. I can be really good at losing weight, now maintaining the weight loss that is a completely different story.

I wish everyone the best of luck accomplishing their personal goals this year. It's a tough thing to do and is always better if there are others to talk to about it!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Rita said:


> ...Today someone mentioned the water diet. You are supposed to drink your weight in water....They say a little at a time and gradually build up the amount of time.


Water does have a toxicity level and if you ingest enough in a short time it can be dangerous, even fatal! Please talk with your doctor before trying something as drastic as drinking your weight in water.

I totally agree with you about gradually building up your workouts! It's the safest and smartest way to build endurance and strength without injuries.

It has taken me 7-months to go from a 15-minute walk that was just under 4/10ths of a mile to the 130-minute walk of 7.2 miles that I do now. My goal for December was to burn 1,000 calories 5-6x a week. I did it!

I've dropped only about 20 lbs, which isn't a lot. Plus, my scale changes it's weight readout depending where it sits on the floor. However, I've lost quite a bit in inches. You want to talk about frustrating? Try burning 6,000+ calories in one week and still weighing the same at the end of 7 days. :frusty::hurt:

Diet is a whole different problem. I've been unable to aid my weight loss with healthy foods so far. My goal is to eat healthier this year to help me achieve my target size.

I am so excited Missy started this topic!

Wanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ I have a suggestion. What if, since we're posting personal, sensitive info, we turn this into a "group" w/the only ones being able to read the posts those who've joined? We did this w/the "Special Needs" group, and the SF Area and beyond group is set up this way, also.

I, for one, would feel better about posting if it were done that way. Just makes it a bit more private. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought for sure moving to LA would allow me more exercise but my job really has me stuck at a desk all day- my old job, we had 8 floors on the building so I was always moving around, and taking the stairs. So I need to be more conscious about moving more during the day.

I think our best tool is we all have is our pups who also love walks. Also tired dogs get into less trouble! I was proud of myself yesterday, I made myself walk them and walk them seperate and I live on a mountain so it is pretty up and down. This way they get individual time with mom and I then have to walk twice as far  I don't want to cheat Dora or Belle out of a long walk! I usually walk them together so that way I don't have to walk as far <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Missy~ I have a suggestion. What if, since we're posting personal, sensitive info, we turn this into a "group" w/the only ones being able to read the posts those who've joined? We did this w/the "Special Needs" group, and the SF Area and beyond group is set up this way, also.
> 
> I, for one, would feel better about posting if it were done that way. Just makes it a bit more private. Maybe it's just me...


Leslie, that is a terrific idea. How do you do it? become a group?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone watched the Biggest Loser (or something like that)? They had a marathon on the other day and I was mesmerized. I had tears in my eyes every episode. Those people lost the equivalent of an entire person. When I watched the strenuous workouts they endured and the determination they showed, I was so impressed with their stamina. Clearly there is a huge difference when you diet and exercise. When you simply diet you develop wing flaps and worse, and with the activity -- wow! Those people had six packs at the end. Very motivating.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I just posted on the original thread, then saw this one! :frusty:

I won't repeat myself...

But I have to say when I read the idea of drinking your weight in water I got scared! That can be dangerous. Actually the new evidence is that the old "8 glasses of water a day" rule has been disproven as we get hydration from F&V, soups, etc so it doesn't even have to be literal glasses of water as we once thought. 

Of course if we drink sugar-laden drinks instead, our WL efforts will be sabatoged. I found once I went off colas cold turkey (incl all diet drinks) it wasn't long before I began preferring the taste of water. Now i keep a water bottle with me all day long and love it. Colas now taste gross to me.

We dropped our gym membership when we moved last spring so my goal in the next week is to find a gym close to home and join. My treadmill is gathering dust now that DD has left for college. I hate home machines!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: upon request I have started A GROUP for Hav-a-Healthy-Life! I have pm'd Melissa to see about making it private--- but until then at least it is off the beaten path--- For those of you who don't know, the Groups link is on the starting page over to the right. click on it and then open the Hav-a-Healthy-Life link. 

Now I am not sure how you join the group! But Leslie has already joined so maybe she can offer some how to's.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Are guys allowed to join the group?? I need to lose some weight ASAP!!!!!!!!! I'd say about 20lbs!! ughhhhh.... the holiday have not been good to me.. 

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all,
Missy has asked me to explain how to join the group for any of you who don't already know how.

First, click on the "Groups" link on the homepage. When that opens go to the "Hav-a-healthy life" group. Click that. When you get to that page on the top right corner there will be a "Group tools" link click that and you should see a "join this group" link. Click there. 

Hope to see you all there soon!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Missy, we officially begin NEXT Tuesday? I thought it was tomorrow. Anyway, I got rid of all the candy and pie we had been indulging in over the holidays and I bought a bunch of yummy veggies to stir fry with a little bit of Hoison sauce (no rice though). I'll take that kind of stuff to work for lunch. I bought some juice too and I'm going to do what Maryam suggested and dilute it in water so I can drink more water during the day. I'm not a big fan of plain water. I'm looking forward to having to check in each week. I know there will be good weeks and bad but I'm at least motivated to do my best.


according to weight watchersyou can count decaffinated tea as water also!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

I've had two things working in my favor the last 2 weeks. The first was the flare up of my acid reflux. Not a good thing for me, but worked out well for the weight thing. the second is, 3 days ago I started with this cold and haven't been able to taste ANYTHING! what's the point of putting it in your mouth if you can't taste it???
Ugh.
I start going to the Y everyday next week after I drop the kids at school!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Officially Started*

Hi All: since everyone is so eager- I started the thread earlier than I had planned. It is under Groups. Hopefully you can just click on this link. I may see if Melissa can delete these threads after a while so that it doesn't get confusing.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/groups/viewthread.php?g=10&t=32


----------

